# Tyres and rim protection?



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

Just curbed 2 wheels at once, opposite sides and front back in the make shift exit of the supermarket carpark on small elevated invisible roadsides curbs grrrrr 
I am especially more upset as I heard a noise from the car in front - as it was curbing its alloys too ...

Now - that brings a question- is the rim protection of tyres such as Michelin SPP effective? I am wondering if it will be worth investing in such tyres now to avoid the wheel refurbishment that I will eventually face with the hankooks ...

Many thanks


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, tyres offer no protection and I have heard that noise. I have a TTS (19"). Can you actually fit tyres that offer better protection?


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

F1 asymmetrical 2's have massive rim protectors


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

winrya said:


> F1 asymmetrical 2's have massive rim protectors


This !

It's been mentioned several times,but these tyres offer the best rim protection of almost any tyre and also have the benefit of offering the best synergy with the TT for performance.

So there you go,a fit and forget solution for the crap oem tyres that are fitted


----------



## RamsayTT (Oct 10, 2015)

I must just have been lucky, My TTS was delivered with Bridgestone Potenza as OEM, on the standard wheels, which offer reasonable rim protection. I am not going to bother changing them just now but when they are done I will probably switch to the Goodyear's too.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I did twice the front right instead..but I've noticed that the standard tyres, don't have the rim protection...thing that I've ever found with continental tyres!!


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

And is the rim protection on those tyres is effective? Does it prevent doing the worse?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the rims protection is not enormous but helps enough...I saved all the rims in these years and I found those tyres very good..
take also a look at falken f452..or newest fk453


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Some Nankangs have rim protection. People knock them but Ive found Nan to be as good as brand tires.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Any brand has its under-brand with less sponsor but doesn't mean are not a good products..
Falken or hankook to make an example, are not very used in road cars but are great tyres for race like in dtm..I know is another world but I tried Falken and I didn't notice differences with continental..maybe something better


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Ouch feel your pain.  It's an awful noise to hear.

Of course the best protection is to avoid those windy narrow carpark lanes and always park half on the pavement where possible.

The contis on the mk2 were ok at protecting they just looked bad when you had big slices of rubber missing.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it happened once... I cutter a piece of rubber on a carpark but the tyres saved my rim!!!


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Can I just check what the recommended tyre is to protect wheel rims, is it the Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2? Any other types (full tyre details please...)

I have just had my alloys refurbed but mindful that my current tyres offer no protection!


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Have you (or indeed anyone else on this forum) considered fitting AlloyGators to protect your rims?


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

These have worked very well on my wifes car:

http://www.seetide.com/rim-ringz/

They can be in discreet colours like black/silver, although some people go for louder colours. If you decide to go for a set, look at their compatibility chart before purchasing


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

....and maybe with leds....!!!!!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> ....and maybe with leds....!!!!!


Red or Yellow will go quite well with your dynamic indicators Manu :lol:


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Arbalest said:


> Have you (or indeed anyone else on this forum) considered fitting AlloyGators to protect your rims?


Had them on my first mk2. They certainly offer protection, even from pretty serious kerb-collisions. But they are as ugly as sin to look at and are not guaranteed to stay on much above 70mph (or at least they weren't when I had them). I had the unnerving experience of one breaking loose on the autobahn just north of Cologne. Fortunately, although there was a lot of gut-wrenching noises, no damage was done to the car. In short, I'd rather risk kerbing my alloys than ever have them again.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Arbalest said:


> Have you (or indeed anyone else on this forum) considered fitting AlloyGators to protect your rims?


Had them on my first mk2. They certainly offer protection, even from pretty serious kerb-collisions. But they are as ugly as sin to look at and are not guaranteed to stay on much above 70mph (or at least they weren't when I had them). I had the unnerving experience of one breaking loose on the autobahn just north of Cologne. Fortunately, although there was a lot of gut-wrenching noises, no damage was done to the car. In short, I'd rather risk kerbing my alloys than ever have them again.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I prefer led on the tyre cap!!!


----------

